# Oak Wall/Canopy



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*The Plan*

This project is something a little different. It is a bedroom wall unit, not a murphy wall bed, but one with piers, headboard, mirrors and a light bar. The kind where the bed just sits in front of it. The twist on this one is I will be adding a canopy to it. This will be a canopy like the old waterbed style, with the mirrors in the top. I've built both the Accent style wall unit and the canopy in the past, but have never combined the two.

I'll start with a style that I built before and really love. It is called the Accent Wall. It has a combination of wood and smoked glass doors. The shelves will be back lit to create a fiber optic effect.

Here is an Accent Wall that I built in 2003


Here is a picture of a canopy:

The canopy will be more of a style to match the wall unit

Pictures will be posted daily on my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. Or watch us build it live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> This project is something a little different. It is a bedroom wall unit, not a murphy wall bed, but one with piers, headboard, mirrors and a light bar. The kind where the bed just sits in front of it. The twist on this one is I will be adding a canopy to it. This will be a canopy like the old waterbed style, with the mirrors in the top. I've built both the Accent style wall unit and the canopy in the past, but have never combined the two.
> 
> ...


another great bed


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

wwbeds said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> This project is something a little different. It is a bedroom wall unit, not a murphy wall bed, but one with piers, headboard, mirrors and a light bar. The kind where the bed just sits in front of it. The twist on this one is I will be adding a canopy to it. This will be a canopy like the old waterbed style, with the mirrors in the top. I've built both the Accent style wall unit and the canopy in the past, but have never combined the two.
> 
> ...


Truly amazing.


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*The Piers*

I have the piers or the side bookcases built. These are bookcases like I normally build for my murphy beds with a twist and I mean a literal twist. The top sections are twisted inward toward the bed.

To do this I back set the top section on the inside of each bookcase. When doing something like this you need to get you angle first, so I always start with the angled shelf first. Once you get that angle, the off-fall can be used to set up the angle on the table saw and be used to cut the smaller upper side. I cut the inside vertical for the bookcase in two pieces. The lower, which is the regular depth and the upper which is shorter and is guided by the small end of the angled shelf . It also has an angle cut along the front edge. I join the two parts together with dowels and pocket screws. Here is the raw video footage of that step: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1783773

Another thing that is different is the top outside corner has a 1 ½" x 1 ½ in block so that the outside edge can be rounded.

All trim is cut, fit, and nailed on individually. All joints on the face frame are rounded over . The top and mid rails on the face frame will have the same angle cut on them as the shelves and the scrap from the off-fall can be used for that set up also.

Here are some building pictures:



For more building pictures of this project see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See me work on this live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *The Piers*
> 
> I have the piers or the side bookcases built. These are bookcases like I normally build for my murphy beds with a twist and I mean a literal twist. The top sections are twisted inward toward the bed.
> 
> ...


Another super project Chris


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*The Headboard Wall Unit*

The wall is up! I have the piers, headboard, and light bar built and temporally set up in the shop. The headboard I spent a lot of time on. It has a cut out top that slops inward and a storage section in the lower section in the headboard (see pictures below). I'm going to do something really cool with that storage section so keep watching this blog. The light bar was straight forward, but I had to figure out how I wanted the canopy to attach later and where the mirrors would actually sit.

*Here are some pictures:*









For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. Watch us built this live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421

*Here is the raw video of part of the headboard build:*
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/1813032


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Add The Canopy*

As I said in an earlier post, this is uncharted territory. I've built a wall unit and I've built a canopy, but never combined them both.

I wanted to design this canopy so that I didn't have to rely on fasteners to keep things from falling. I wanted each board to rest on another. The sides of the canopy rest on the headboard and the post. The footboard rest on the post. Each of them have a ¾" offset on the inside for the mirror grid to rest on. The mirrors will also rest on that same ¾" offset. Building it this way there is no worries about screws pulling out. Even though they might not need it I do plan on putting screws in the entire grid.

*Here are the pictures:
The Canopy*


*The Canopy Grid*


*The 3/4" offsets*


For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421

*Here is the raw video of the canopy grid building:*
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/1822422


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*The Finish*

The finish was sprayed yesterday. It was a combination of a dye stain, wiping stain, and a protective coat. The dye stain was srayed on only. Since it was thinned with about 50 parts to one thinner, it dried in about 10 seconds. That gave me the very dark tone I was after. Some production lines use this process only for their color, but I feel it doesn't give the piece enough depth. I still use a wiping stain, in this case Dark Walnut, to "pop" the grain.

The finish that I used is a pre-catalized lacquer. I usually spray 2 coat with sanding in between. With the weather conditions like they were yesterday, I sparyed an extra coat on the non-flat parts. It seemed that I was getting a lot of overspray on some of the pieces. This extra coat was thinned down a lot and I even used a retarder thinner to slow the drying down a little more.

Now all I am waiting for is the smoked glass for the doors, plexi-glass mirrors for the top, and glass shelves and I'll start the final assembly.

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:

Here are some pictures:



For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing and watch us live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Final Assembly*

It is dyed, stained and sprayed. Now for the final assembly. There is a lot more on this project, as in final assembly, then on most of my projects. I had to add the lights in the piers, headboard and header. I usually use curio lights behind the shelves, but I wanted to try some long florescent lights this time.

I am still waiting for the glass for the top and the smoked glass doors. They should be ready today and I can post the finish project.

*Here are a couple pictures:*




For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Final Assembly*
> 
> It is dyed, stained and sprayed. Now for the final assembly. There is a lot more on this project, as in final assembly, then on most of my projects. I had to add the lights in the piers, headboard and header. I usually use curio lights behind the shelves, but I wanted to try some long florescent lights this time.
> 
> ...


From the photos it looks very elegant, wonderful craftsmanship again!


----------



## Gene47 (Apr 16, 2009)

wwbeds said:


> *Final Assembly*
> 
> It is dyed, stained and sprayed. Now for the final assembly. There is a lot more on this project, as in final assembly, then on most of my projects. I had to add the lights in the piers, headboard and header. I usually use curio lights behind the shelves, but I wanted to try some long florescent lights this time.
> 
> ...


Chris that bed looks really great.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

wwbeds said:


> *Final Assembly*
> 
> It is dyed, stained and sprayed. Now for the final assembly. There is a lot more on this project, as in final assembly, then on most of my projects. I had to add the lights in the piers, headboard and header. I usually use curio lights behind the shelves, but I wanted to try some long florescent lights this time.
> 
> ...


What a stunning piece…...Wow.
Larry


----------

